# No tires este panfleto, compártelo



## Raelsb77

Hola, estoy tratando de traducir la siguiente frase al alemán: "_Por favor, no tires este panfleto, compártelo_"
Pero dados mis mínimos conocimientos de alemán sólo alcanzo a decir _"werfen sie nicht, pass_"

¿Podéis ayudarme con esta traducción? El contexto es el siguiente: sería una frase a incluir al final de un panfleto u octavilla, de modo que anime a la gente a compartirlo con otros antes que a tirarlo si no les interesa.

Gracias!


----------



## Estopa

Hola, aquí tienes una propuesta:

Bitte wirf dieses Prospekt nicht weg, gib es weiter! (Bitte werfen Sie dieses....)
Bitte wirf dieses Prospekt nicht weg, teile es mit anderen! (Bitte werfen Sie dieses ...)

Las propuestas entre paréntesis se refieren a la forma de cortesía. Si quieres tutear a la gente, puedes usar las otras frases. 

No sé si con panfleto te refieres a material de contenido político. En ese caso quiza haya otra palabra más adecuada que "Prospekt".


----------



## Raelsb77

Muchas gracias, Estopa. Sí, justamente sería un panfleto político. ¿Habría entonces otro término más adecuado que prospekt?


----------



## jordi picarol

Raelsb77 said:


> Muchas gracias, Estopa. Sí, justamente sería un panfleto político. ¿Habría entonces otro término más adecuado que prospekt?


--
Sea como sea, la palabra "panfleto" tiene un sentido negativo en español.
*panfleto**.*
(Del ingl. _pamphlet_).
*1. *m. Libelo difamatorio.
*2. *m. Opúsculo de carácter agresivo
----
Si un español encuentra esa nota al pie de una "octavilla" pensará: pues si es un panfleto, a la papelera con él.

Saludos 
Jordi


----------



## Geviert

jordi picarol said:


> --
> Sea como sea, la palabra "panfleto" tiene un sentido negativo en español.
> *panfleto**.*
> (Del ingl. _pamphlet_).
> *1. *m. Libelo difamatorio.
> *2. *m. Opúsculo de carácter agresivo
> ----
> Si un español encuentra esa nota al pie de una "octavilla" pensará: pues si es un panfleto, a la papelera con él.
> 
> Saludos
> Jordi



En efecto, _panfleto _es un típico término de la propapanda _agitprop. _De esta forma se está invitando en la frase misma a hacer exactamente lo que no se quiere. Con _Prospekt _pasará curiosamente lo mismo, puesto que es generalmente entendido en sentido de la publicidad comercial. Yo usaría simplemente _Blatt_.


----------



## Estopa

Geviert said:


> En efecto, _panfleto _es un típico término de la propapanda _agitprop. _De esta forma se está invitando en la frase misma a hacer exactamente lo que no se quiere. Con _Prospekt _pasará curiosamente lo mismo, puesto que es generalmente entendido en sentido de la publicidad comercial. Yo usaría simplemente _Blatt_.



También podrías usar "Broschüre" o "Faltblatt" (=desplegable), depende del aspecto que tenga.


----------



## Spharadi

O tal vez en el "nuevo alemán"  (Neudeutsch): flyer.


----------



## jordi picarol

Spharadi said:


> O tal vez en el "nuevo alemán"  (Neudeutsch): flyer.


--
Kann man nicht auch Flugblatt sagen?
Saludos
Jordi


----------



## Sowka

Hallo allerseits 



jordi picarol said:


> --
> Kann man nicht auch Flugblatt sagen?
> Saludos
> Jordi



En mi opinión, "Flugblatt" es una palabra muy adecuada por una hoja informativa política. Un "Flyer" sería más apropiado en el marketing, pienso yo. 

Edit: Pero me acuerdo de que en nuestro sindicato usábamos la palabra "Flyer" si se trataba de una hoja plegada (ejemplo: grafikdesign). Por lo tanto, se puede usar la palabra "Flyer" también en los contextos políticos.


----------



## jordi picarol

Sowka said:


> Hallo allerseits
> 
> 
> 
> "Flugblatt" finde ich für ein politisches Informationsblatt sehr passend. Ein "Flyer" wäre eher etwas für das Marketing, denke ich.
> 
> Edit: Aber ich erinnere mich gerade, dass in unserer Gewerkschaft von "Flyer" gesprochen wurde dann, wenn es nicht ein glattes Blatt Papier war, sondern etwas gefaltet (etwa so: grafikdesign). Man kann also auch in politischen Zusammenhängen durchaus von "Flyer" sprechen.


--
So etwas nennen wir auf Spanisch "desplegable"
http://www.google.es/imgres?imgurl=...e=1&ndsp=6&ved=1t:429,r:3,s:0&biw=853&bih=449


----------

